# Anyone own/used one of these ??????



## righter101 (May 4, 2011)

I saw this in the ICC catalog.  Seems like it might be useful.  Anyone used one and have feedback??

heresay and rumors welcome..

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?id=9166S

Thanks


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 4, 2011)

Bought them for the 3 inspectors 2 years ago. Been helpful in the field on finals, just show the contractor what it says.


----------



## JBI (May 4, 2011)

At least until the regs change... $25.00 non-member price, such a deal!


----------



## mark handler (May 4, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> At least until the regs change... $25.00 non-member price, such a deal!


 *NOT such a deal*

http://www.alexgs.com/product/ls-starrett-65896.html

Starrett Code Tape™ Measuring Tapes $15.16

or

http://www.toolup.com/starrett_ct1-25_1x25-foot-code-tape.aspx?&utm_source=CAfroogle&utm_medium=CA&CAWELAID=631498417

Starrett 1"x25 foot code tape

Our Price: $16.99


----------



## FredK (May 5, 2011)

Got one 3-4 years ago.  Stopped all sorts of BS when you can measure and show that it's right or wrong to the contractor.  And sure we paid the $25 price back then.


----------



## righter101 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I will compare shipping and look for the best deal.


----------



## mark handler (May 5, 2011)

Righter

Make sure you get the 2010 ADAAG version.....


----------



## righter101 (May 5, 2011)

Clarification

I was actually curious if these could be operated by a building inspector, or if they would need a class getting them up to speed on the proper use of such.

Will the ICC have an "Accessibility Tape User Certification" available soon?


----------



## RJJ (May 5, 2011)

I have used one for several years. Does not have all the info needed on it, but does come in handy as a tape.


----------



## rshuey (May 5, 2011)

They should add an infrared thermometer for checking hot water from the tap. Then ICC could have 2 certs/1 tool.


----------



## RJJ (May 5, 2011)

PLus a smart level!


----------



## Architect1281 (May 6, 2011)

Me I use a 60" 3/4" square Staff with marks at 15" 17" 19" 24" 27" 29" 30" 33" 34" 36" 42" and 48" with a couple of letters likw WCH or WC CL UC TC just to jog my brain as to what im measuring

it all fits and is nearly intimidating


----------



## Rick18071 (May 9, 2011)

I use a folding masons ruler which I added some marks on it. It makes it easy to carry around to check reach range. Don't forget the tape they sell is for ADA and not IBC/ANSI and there are some differences.


----------

